# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  वजन घटाए ग्रीन कॉफ़ी से

## garima

ग्रीन कॉफी लें और वजन घटायें
ग्रीन कॉफी लें और वजन घटायें

----------


## garima

•  वजन को नियंत्रित करने में कारगर है ग्रीन कॉफी।
•  वैज्ञानिकों ने भी ग्रीन कॉफी को माना है कारगर।
•  एक माह में दो किलो वजन कम करती है ग्रीन कॉफी।
•  पाचन क्षमता को दुरुस्त रखता है ग्रीन कॉफी का सेवन।

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

ग्रीन टी के बारे में तो सब जानते हैं कि ग्रीन टी एंटीऑक्सीडेंट से भरपूर होती है। ग्रीन टी के कई फायदे भी हैं जैसे आप ग्रीन टी के सेवन से कैंसर जैसी गंभीर बीमारी से लड़ सकते हैं। ग्रीन टी से आप तरोताजा और हेल्दी रह सकते हैं



रोजाना ग्रीन टी के सेवन से आप आसानी से वजन कम कर सकते हैं। इसके अलावा भी ग्रीन टी के बहुत फायदे हैं। लेकिन क्या आप ग्रीन कॉफी के बारे में जानते हैं। जी हां, जैसे ग्रीन टी वजन घटाने में मददगार होती है ठीक वैसे ही ग्रीन कॉफी के सेवन से भी आसानी से वजन कम किया जा सकता है।

लेकिन सवाल ये उठता है कि ग्रीन कॉफी क्या है। ग्रीन कॉफी और ग्रीन टी में क्या अंतर है। ग्रीन कॉफी से कैसे वजन घटा सकते हैं। ग्रीन कॉफी को कितनी मात्रा में लेना चाहिए, इत्यादि बातों को जानना जरूरी है। तो चलिए आइए जानें ग्रीन कॉफी लेने से वजन घटाने का क्या संबंध हैं।

----------


## garima

[ATTACH=CONFIG]907539[/ATTACH

----------


## garima

ग्रीन कॉफी और वजन नियंत्रण


•  हाल ही में आए शोधों के मुताबिक नई ग्रीन कॉफी ईजाद की गई है। इतना ही नहीं ग्रीन कॉफी को लेकर शोधकर्ताओं का कहना है कि यदि सुबह-सुबह खाली पेट यानी नाश्ते से पहले ग्रीन कॉफी का नियमित रूप से सेवन किया जाए तो आप आसानी से अपना वजन कम कर सकते हैं।

•  शोधों के मुताबिक, यदि आप अपने वजन से बहुत परेशान हैं लेकिन आप डायट चार्ट भी फॉलो नहीं करना चाहते तो आपको ग्रीन कॉफी का सेवन करना चाहिए।

•  ग्रीन कॉफी का सबसे बड़ा फायदा है कि आप एक महीने में ही लगभग 2 किलोग्राम वजन आसानी से कम कर सकते हैं। इसके लिए आपको कोई अतिरिक्त मेहनत भी नहीं करनी होगी।

•  यदि आप नियमित रूप से ग्रीन कॉफी यानी हरी चाय का सेवन करते हैं तो ग्रीन कॉफी में मौजूद क्लोरोजेनिक एसिड आपकी आहार नली में शुगर की मात्रा को कम कर देता है। इसके साथ ही ग्रीन कॉफी से आपके फैट के खत्म होने के प्रक्रिया एकदम तेज हो जाती है।

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

•  शोधों के मुताबिक, जो लोग नियमित रूप से ग्रीन कॉफी का सेवन करते हैं, निश्चित रूप से उनका दो सप्ताह में लगभग डेढ़ किलोग्राम तक वजन कम हो सकता है लेकिन यदि एक महीने तक रोजाना ग्रीन कॉफी का सेवन किया जाएं तो आसानी से करीब 2 किलोग्राम वजन कम करने में आसानी होगी।

•  शोधों में इस बात का भी खुलासा हुआ कि ग्रीन काफी कुछ ग्रीन टी के समान है। लेकिन ग्रीन कॉफी इसलिए भी अधिक फायदेमंद है क्योंकि ग्रीन कॉफी के कच्चे और बिना भुने स्वरूप में जो तत्व मौजूद होते हैं उनसे पाचन क्षमता ठीक रहती है और ठीक इसके विपरीत इन्हीं तत्वों से वजन नियंत्रण में भी मदद मिलती है।

•  रिसर्च के दौरान यह भी बात सामने आई है कि यदि ग्रीन कॉफी के कच्चे और बिना भुने स्वरूप को भूना जाएगा तो इससे असरकारक तत्व नष्ट हो जाते हैं। यही कारण है कि जो लोग सामान्य कॉफी पीने के शौकीन हैं उनका वजन कम नहीं होता क्योंकि इसे असरकारक तत्व भूनने के दौरान खत्म हो चुके होते हैं।

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।।

----------


## fullmoon

*ग्रीन कॉफ़ी वजन घटाने के उपायों में सबसे क्रांतिकारी उपाय है 
नेट पर आप ग्रीन कॉफ़ी मंगायेंगे तो आपको 2500 रूपये के 30 कैप्सूल मिलेंगे ग्रीन कॉफी से भरे
पर ये काफी महंगा सौदा लगता है*

----------


## fullmoon

*पर खुले बाजार में आप try करेंगे तो 220 रूपये का पैकेट है
जिसमे ग्रीन कॉफ़ी से भरे अलग अलग 20 सैशे होते हैं*

----------


## fullmoon

*यदि आपको लाभ हो तो 20 दिन बाद और ले लें 
ये बात सच है की ग्रीन कॉफ़ी लेने के बाद आपको कोई डाइट चार्ट फॉलो नही करना पड़ेगा*

----------


## fullmoon

*120 ml पानी गर्म करके उसमे  में एक सैशे मिला कर रोज़ खाली पेट पीना है 
ये पीने में स्वाद हीन होती  है*

----------


## Varun.

iska koi naam milega kya??

----------


## garima

> iska koi naam milega kya??




नुट्र्स  ग्रीन  कॉफ़ी


Nutrus green coffee

----------


## Varun.

इसका नाम इंग्लिश में लिखेंगे आप तो अच्छा होगा

----------


## Varun.

बाकी बताने के लिए अग्रिम धन्यबाद

----------


## sameer.kumar

20 किलो वजन घटाने के लिए कितने दिन तक ग्रीन कॉफी लेना पड़ेगा

----------


## Shivay

३००                  दिन

----------


## Prajaakta

मैं तो ग्रीन चाय का नाम सुना था। ...पर ग्रीन कॉफ़ी का पहली बार नाम सुन रहा हु। फिर भी बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी दी है. धनयवाद

----------


## DewlanceHosting

ग्रिन टी कोई कैनसर आदी से नही लडता है, यह मार्केटींग का तरीका है और वेबसाईटें ईसी तरीके को अच्छा बताती हैं ताकी ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोग ईसका ईस्तेमाल करें।

हम सभी भारतीय हैं और हमे तूलसी का काढा पिना चाहीए ना की ग्रीन टी के नाम वाला पैकेट। तूलसी का पौधा लगाएं और आन्नद से पियें।

----------


## DewlanceHosting

पहले अंग्रेज लोग थे वो अपने चाय को बहुत बढीया बताते थे की ईससे दिमाग बढता है, वजन कम होता है, कैनसर, आदी से लडता है लेकीन पोल खूल गया और लोगो को समझ मे आ गया की निकोटीन वाला चाय डिप्रेसन, एनएक्साईटी(Anxiety) आदी देता है।

तूलसी के पत्ते का काढा पियें, ग्रिन टी के चक्कर मे पड कर नई बिमारी नही लेवें और वजन घटाने के लिए रोच 10,000 कदम चलें।

----------

